# Moderator changes



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

After almost three years Iï¿½m ï¿½retiringï¿½ from moderating this forum and reverting to being an ordinary member, as Iï¿½d like to focus my energies on other things. I need to concentrate on studying this summer (Iï¿½ll get this essay written if itï¿½s the last thing I do!), then in September Iï¿½m taking a break from uni to aid my recovery from ME/CFS and try out some new projects. Thanks for having me. Moderating this place for almost 3 years has made living with ME/CFS easier in a way; it gave me a sense of purpose and value as I could do something practical at a time when I could do very little else. The new moderator is MrsMason, and Jeff will be posting a proper welcome post for her soon. Most of you know her already and Iï¿½m sure sheï¿½ll do a wonderful job. Thanks for stepping in, MrsMason.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Wishing you all the best, Susan. And thanks for doing a good job for us.







And congrats, Mrs. Mason.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Susan,You've been such a wonderful Moderator for the entire time I've been here. Not only do you post relevant, exciting new information, but you manage to be supportive of everyone who is dealing with chronic illness, and you manage to keep this forum in tip top shape.







I hope I can do as good a job. And I beg everyone's patience as I get the hang of this.Thanks!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Susan, it's been a joy having you as a moderator. You did a fantastic job! I know that I haven't contributed much lately because, like you, I have stepped back from posting to focus on other things in my life. I wish you well on all your endeavors. I hope we will still see you posting things from time to time, when you do have the time.OOOXXX  M.MrsM., I am sure you will be a wonderful moderator too. You have been so very helpful and supportive to others here already. OOOXXX to you too,







M.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan, thank you so much for all your time and effort in keeping the fm board running. Please stay in touch to let us know how you are doing in your new endeavors.Congrats MrsM on becoming our new moderator.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Susan, thank you for your service as moderator, I know that you always answer my posts and have good advice. I wish you luck on your studies and new projects. I would also like to thank MrsMason for becoming the new moderator.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thankyou Feisty, mrsmason, moulage, weener and selenajean, you each said such lovely things.







Er... Jeff _will_ be making MrsM our new moderator, erm... soon.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

It's official! MrsM is the now the moderator for the Fibro and CFS forum.I would truly like to thank Susan for all her help in moderating. She has been a "model" moderator for everyone. I'm thrilled that she is hanging around with us on the BB as she has been a good friend to many us.Jeff


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks Jeff! I think Susan has been the model moderator too. I am very happy she will not be leaving the BB as well. (For a lot of reasons)Ok everybody, hold your breath, let's see if I can moderate! EEF!!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Yeah, we're a real wild bunch over here Mrs.M. I don't know how you will ever keep us all under control! lol


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

LOL!!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

> quote: Yeah, we're a real wild bunch over here Mrs.M. I don't know how you will ever keep us all under control! lol


ROTFLMAO.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanx Susan and great, MrsMason....


----------

